# Thin layer of oil forming



## icebabys (Oct 8, 2009)

There is like a very very thin layer of oil like substance forming on the top of my shrimp tank. I dunno if it is caused by the food I have been feeding the shrimps. Anyone has any ideal how to get rid of it?


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

What have you been feeding them? I'm guessing you're feeding them some sort of pellets that has meat in it? I'd definitely cut back on feeding until you figure out what is creating this issue. I feed mine frequently no-salt added, french cut canned green beans and they love it and there is never anything left over.


I'd suggest a water change, possibly by siphoning the top of the water off. More filtration may be needed... usually that oily/stagnant surface inhibits the gas exchange, not allowing oxygen into the tank.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

that oil stuff is the nutrient so it does have something to do with the food. But it also have to do with the waste... sometime it is the dirty filter and old filter pads. Sometime is the sub. with very fine sand that have old dirty waste which it have been there too long with bad water circulation.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

To remove the layer of oil on the surface, just use newspaper. Preferably, the cheap non-glossy pages. I take one of the larger sheets, fold it up so it is now long and easy to hold in my hands, and then just put it ~half in the water / ~half above the water and scoop up all the oil on the surface to one corner. (My tank is 18'' deep (front to back) and can easily start at one end of the tank and have the newspaper reach that 18'' depth of the tank.) Repeat w/ a new piece of newspaper as often as necessary (though I usually don't have to do it more than ~3 times or so).


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Are you using pressurized co2? You might still want to increase the surface turbulence just enough to break up the oil slick. It will also benefit by increasing O2 in the water. If you are using pressurized co2, you might have to increase the bubble rate slightly to get the same co2 saturation.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Paper towels work.


----------



## xecutionx (Sep 16, 2009)

But what exactly is the oil? I have noticed this in a few of my tanks as well, more notably in my shrimp tanks.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

I have limited filter flow in my shrimp tank, but also have a layer of floaters on top. So either the layer is there... or the floaters soaking it up.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have 7 tanks and 4 of them have sponge filters with an airpump. the rest of my tanks have surface film. my conclusion is that if there is enough surface agitation, there will be no surface film.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

It is just nutreint, but I did find it very heavy on only the tank have too many shrimps. One of my 125g with a few hundred in it are the worst one.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

i use air pump to get rid of the oil layer. Or you can just raise your filter outlet and let it create water surface movement.


----------

